# Oily beans



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I was given a pack of italian deli whole beans from 360degrees(makedecentcoffee.com) last week as a gift. I was told it was fresh but can't find the date when it was roasted.

When I opened it this morning, it was oily. Is that a good or bad sign?

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just means they are longer roasted.

Give them a go, i would imagine they will be strong, but no roasted date means they could be old, which you should notice when pouring the shot.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I have never encountered oily beans before. Not with hasbean and londinium. I've ordered from rave but it's only been roasted on the 27th so need a couple more days for it to rest.

It's not undrinkable. I don't mind it. Having it with milk. Dark reddish brown layer of crema but not a lot of it. I just hope the oily beans won't hurt my grinder!

Thanks


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Just means they are longer roasted.
> 
> Give them a go, i would imagine they will be strong, but no roasted date means they could be old, which you should notice when pouring the shot.


My beans are usually a little oily because I roast very dark. I bought some very dark ones from Coffee Compass and they are extremely oily. If they are stale then the oil will smell a little rancid so I would give them a go - bearing in mind that very oily beans can tend to clump a little more than usual when ground.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Of course the oil could leave residue over time, not sure how much you have to get through.

If your concerned run some grindz through after your done with them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

oily beans are great, just what you need. Tend to mean darker roast - but that's great it really is. Hands up to the roaster!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Good to know that it's a positive indication.

Had a second cup. Made the grind a bit coarser but tamped harder. Much better result!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Did the shot pour fast?

Was it a really black looking pour with no creamy colour in it?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> oily beans are great, just what you need. Tend to mean darker roast - but that's great it really is. Hands up to the roaster!


What happened to your preference for lighter roasts? or has it been a case of you did not know the power of the dark side?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking at the site you bought those from, i could not see any mention of roasting, i would put my bet on them buying pre roasted beans and bagging up.

Also the description for those beans would not really indicate an oily bean i dont think...

Stick to some of the well known roasters, fresh beans are great, hands up to those roasters!!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Yes very dark shots. Almost black, syrupy (but not sticky syrupy) flow and dark reddish brown crema.







terrible latte art I know! But just to give you an idea of what the colour is...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sarah0817 said:


> Good to know that it's a positive indication.
> 
> Had a second cup. Made the grind a bit coarser but tamped harder. Much better result!


Ignore Noah, to suggest thats an indication of 'well roasted' is total rubbish


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Ignore Noah, to suggest thats an indication of 'well roasted' is total rubbish


I took it as sarcasm but I could be wrong.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Now I'm confused lol. I'm not an expert. it wasn't rancid or anything and result was ok. I did google oily beans and it's mixed answers. Some say it's stale, others say it's over roasting.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its just taking them past second crack in the roasting process, nothing wrong with that, if you like them that dark...

But it will lose flavours/sugars so some question it.

I have took beans to an oily stage, they were ok, but a little mono flavouring!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah0817 said:


> Now I'm confused lol. I'm not an expert. it wasn't rancid or anything and result was ok. I did google oily beans and it's mixed answers. Some say it's stale, others say it's over roasting.


Oils are usually a sign of a very dark roast. Some people like this, others prefer lighter. It's down to personal taste.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As others say it is just from roasting darker.

Whether it is good or not is your call, do you prefer this or what you get from HasBean?


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

The coffee bean I used today was a gift. Personally, I prefer hasbeans and londinium. I have rave's starter pack and will be trying it out for the first time tomorrow morning.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neill said:


> I took it as sarcasm but I could be wrong.


The OP didn't


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Ignore Noah, to suggest thats an indication of *'well roasted'* is total rubbish


insult me if you want, but don't make up quotes! I never said that. I know bullying me is a hot topic.. but get a grip! instead of going out of your way to do it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I didn't think you said that, solidarity with Noah.

'Well' roasted intended the same way 'well' cooked could mean burnt


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Noah&theBean said:


> insult me if you want, but don't make up quotes! I never said that. I know bullying me is a hot topic.. but get a grip! instead of going out of your way to do it.


I have a very firm grip cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, only thing is it's a tight grip of your cock and not reality! Don't take on people who are bigger then you. Life lesson.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> insult me if you want, but don't make up quotes! I never said that. I know bullying me is a hot topic.. but get a grip! instead of going out of your way to do it.


This seems kind of appropriate here:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> Yeah, only thing is it's a tight grip of your cock and not reality! Don't take on people who are bigger then you. Life lesson.


Please chill Noah ......

We can't make people like you or respect you , only you can do that

What you can do is be polite and as I would expect any other member to be please and not try and be intimidating towards people

Although I'm sure gary isn't , it is unedifying to see this on the forum thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Regrettably some posts have been moved into moderation as they do not add value to the thread


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Oil is an indication of roast level.

Longer roast = more oil present on the surface of the bean.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Oil in itself isn't a bad thing, it's all about preference. There are two main reactions that happen when roasting beans. The first happens earlier on and this is where most of the subtlety of flavour is developed. The oils that you see on the outside of your beans, stay inside on lighter roasted beans (which have a matt finish, no shininess). When you carry on roasting, a second reaction happens and you lose the subtlety of flavour - the cellular structure of the bean breaks down and the sugars burst out of the beans and burn onto the outside. This results in a flavour that some people like and some people don't. Pretty much all coffee was oily until a few years ago.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Problem with oil on the surface of the bean is that it oxides on contact with air which doesn't do it any good - goes rancid? Trapped inside the bean it has more protection from the dreaded oxidation.


----------

